# EI Dosing help?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi! Everyone,

I just recieve the dry ferts that i ordered from mike, KNO3 and KH2PO4, now i dont know on how many ferts should i dose every week, anyone here that could help me? this is my tank spec:

29 Gallon (30x12x18)
65 watts CF + 20 watts NO = 85watts(2.9wpg) but i think i only have 2.5wpg due to poor reflector of my NO strip
DIY co2 2x 2liter soda bottle with Hagen Ladder
100% Flourite
The Tank is fully planted

About the micro i already have Seachem Flourish, any input will be appreciated


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Cooper,
Did you check here? It's pretty straightforward.



> *20-40 Gallon Aquariums *
> +/- ¼ tsp KN03 3x a week
> +/- 1/16 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
> +/- 1/16 tsp (5ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
> 50% weekly water change


1/4 tsp of KNO3 and 1/32 tsp of KH2PO4 (I like the 8:1 ratio) after water changes and every other day thereafter should be about right. But you could easily double either of them and be happy, I think. You may even consider starting at double (or nearly double) and work down from there. Just make sure your CO2 is producing consistently.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah mike i already check it, but i think im not in the category of a High Light tank, so i wanna make sure the dosing, and about the schedule do i need to follow it?

I also remember that John suggest me this dosing / Half 

1/2 tsp KNO3 3xweek
1/8 KH2PO4 3xweek
5 ml Trace 3xweek

Or make the original dosing for 2 x week only


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Start dosing for the tank below yours, like the 10 gallon


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Two or three times a week dosing at the 10 gallon level will probably do the trick. The difference between two and three times a week will probably come from whether or not you have a lot of fast growers or not.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

okay got it, thanks guys


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting a tank size down is good advice. My only issue is while you aren't high light, you are medium light with CO2. The CO2 is key, I think, as it will drive uptake rates higher. You'll have to keep an eye on things, I think.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

what do you mean mike?


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

The main concern I think is algae. If the plants don't have enought light to utelise the co2 then the algae will take over. I could be wrong, woulden't be the first time and probably won't be the last.

dale


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Mike mentioned the CO2 driving the uptake rates higher. I actually haven't read up anything on this, but I had a tank that was algae-free, plants all growing fine, la de da, and then added an extra bottle of CO2 just for the hell of it. Anyway, even with the same light, I saw a lot of extra growth after the addition of extra CO2. 

So if CO2 drives uptake rates higher (no scientific proof, just personal observation), then your only concern would be making sure you wouldn't bottom out on fertilizers due to accelerated nutrient consumption. Since we've suggested you going a tank size down when you consider dosing, bottoming out may become a possible scenario. So try the dosing we've recommended. If it works, it works. If it doesn't, then it only needs a little tweaking, such as a slightly larger dosing of fertilizers or something to that degree.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ding, ding, ding. James got the idea right. Thanks for wording it so well.


----------

